# 2x2 BLD video tutorial.



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

I used the search function and can't find one and youtube besideds lance's


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

want me to make one?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

i use pochmann


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> want me to make one?



How long would it take?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

i dont know...i need to get an editing program first-un less i make the whole thing in one clip

would you mind?it would still take 1 week or so


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

I am grounded I can't really use the computer.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

mmm....


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> mmm....



?
I have a question besides BLD 2x2x2
I learned how to solve a 2x2x2 yesterday and I use a 4x4x4 to do it is 9 seconds PB good?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

look up badmephistos video for the time being on blind solving the 3x3 .since a 2x2 is all corners, solve as if solving corners on a 3x3. I woudnt reccomend his memo method though


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > mmm....
> ...



i guess so-im not really good at 2x2 though(7 second PB)

edit-proffessional times are about 4 seconds


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> look up badmephistos video for the time being on blind solving the 3x3 .since a 2x2 is all corners, solve as if solving corners on a 3x3. I woudnt reccomend his memo method though



Ok/


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > CuBeOrDiE said:
> ...



My problem is I don't know where the pieces go on a 2x2x2 when memorizing them.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

just use a color schene

heres mine-F blue
B-green
R white
L yellow
U red 
D orange


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

stick to the scheme during the whole solve


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> stick to the scheme during the whole solve



How many pieces will I normally have to memorize?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

well-i usually have to memo 7


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

easy
btw use pencil and paper


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

Where would I put set up movesHere can you do this scramlbe. and the tell me What numbers you memorize for each peice and then tell me where they each go then tell me where you set each peice up and the tell me each alg?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

R' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R B R2 U (White U Red F)


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

what? can you be more presice as to what you want?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

oh...solve that scramble?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

For you to do like a example solve.
what set up moves you do and such and alg's.
With that scramlbe.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

can I just make a video in a week? itll be easier then trying to explain this with words


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

but ill try...


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

k...........


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

OK here goes:

scramble-R' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R B R2 U (White U Red F)

-the piece in the buffer position is the orange white green piece. I must shoot it into place. Since the orange sticker faces up, I must do a set up move that makes the sticker of the piece that must be swapped with our buffer piece that is in the orange side face the up side in the swith position; the URB corner. The set up moves are L' B2. Then, I use a T perm. Next, undo set up move. B2 L. The first piece is solved.

-



should i continue or is this to confusing?


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

if it is, i can make a video in a week or something


----------



## TheCubeSolve (Aug 11, 2009)

What 2x2 should I get? Eastsheen?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> OK here goes:
> 
> scramble-R' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R B R2 U (White U Red F)
> 
> ...



Ok I am not sure what the "BUFFER" is but I now have the orange white green piece in the u r side with orange facing up.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

guess so-i just ordered eastsheen myself. but rubiks 2x2 is crap. dont get it


and is my other post confusig? should i continue


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> CuBeOrDiE said:
> 
> 
> > OK here goes:
> ...




buffer piece is the piece in the UFR corner. any other thing confuse u? its hard to explain with words only


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

again, i could make a tutorial. In fact, im gonna make one anyway might take up to a month though


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > CuBeOrDiE said:
> ...



Nothing else confuses my really.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

so should i continue?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes please.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

ok please wait


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

OK here goes:

scramble-R' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R B R2 U (White U Red F)

-the piece in the buffer position is the orange white green piece. I must shoot it into place. Since the orange sticker faces up, I must do a set up move that makes the sticker of the piece that must be swapped with our buffer piece that is in the orange side face the up side in the swith position; the URB corner. The set up moves are L' B2. Then, I use a T perm. Next, undo set up move. B2 L. The first piece is solved.

-The next piece in the buffer position(the UFR corner)is the green yellow orange piece. I must shoot it into place.

sorry gotta go will cotinue later


----------



## TheCubeSolve (Aug 11, 2009)

Where do you guys get your cubes?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

TheCubeSolve said:


> Where do you guys get your cubes?



I have a 4x4x4 for a 2x2x2


----------



## jcuber (Aug 11, 2009)

I think cubeordie said use pencil and paper, don't do that because you will be thrown off in competition.


----------



## Pr3miuM (Aug 11, 2009)

I am about to make a pochmann 2x2 video tutorial for youtube also. I will use some images and anything I can to make it as simple to understand as I can. 

I will put a link here, if you'd like. 

When I started learning the memo I also used either notepad on the PC or a real one to make memorization of the sequence easier because you can focus on the current piece without having to worry about remembering the previous ones (which you wrote down already). Eventually you will obviously have to remember the sequence and finding the next piece at the same time as you go along.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

Pr3miuM said:


> I am about to make a pochmann 2x2 video tutorial for youtube also. I will use some images and anything I can to make it as simple to understand as I can.
> 
> I will put a link here, if you'd like.
> 
> When I started learning the memo I also used either notepad on the PC or a real one to make memorization of the sequence easier because you can focus on the current piece without having to worry about remembering the previous ones (which you wrote down already). Eventually you will obviously have to remember the sequence and finding the next piece at the same time as you go along.


Do you know of a tutroial you can link me to now?


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> Do you know of a tutroial you can link me to now?



http://solvethecube.110mb.com/index.php?location=blindfold
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/angela.hayden/cube/blindfold_frontpage.html
http://www.ws.binghamton.edu/fridrich/Richard/BlindfoldRevenge.pdf

Bam.

I also find it funny that someone who can't memorize a cube properly is offering to do a video tutorial on the subject.


----------



## Pr3miuM (Aug 11, 2009)

shelley said:


> I also find it funny that someone who can't memorize a cube properly is offering to do a video tutorial on the subject.



Are you referring to me or CuBeOrDiE? Because I said:

When I *started learning *the memo I also used a notepad.

That was quite some months ago and I don't have any problems memorizing the 2x2 these days.
In any case, those links are a good find.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

shelley said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know of a tutroial you can link me to now?
> ...


I mean't video tutorial sorry.


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2009)

Pr3miuM said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > I also find it funny that someone who can't memorize a cube properly is offering to do a video tutorial on the subject.
> ...



I was referring to CuBeOrDiE, who recently asked if it was legal to use pencil and paper to memorize in competition.


----------



## mark3 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



It's really not that hard. Find any 3x3 BLD tutorial and learn to do the corners. Try to work it out for youself before you ask others.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 11, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> i use pochmann





CuBeOrDiE said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > CuBeOrDiE said:
> ...







CuBeOrDiE said:


> i guess so-im not really good at 2x2 though(7 second PB)





Rubik's Exer said:


> My problem is I don't know where the pieces go on a 2x2x2 when memorizing them.





CuBeOrDiE said:


> stick to the scheme during the whole solve





CuBeOrDiE said:


> easy
> btw use pencil and paper







CuBeOrDiE said:


> oh...solve that scramble?





CuBeOrDiE said:


> but ill try...





CuBeOrDiE said:


> if it is, i can make a video in a week or something





CuBeOrDiE said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > CuBeOrDiE said:
> ...





CuBeOrDiE said:


> again, i could make a tutorial...






CuBeOrDiE said:


> mmm....





Rubik's Exer said:


> R' F2 L2 U2 F2 U2 B2 R B R2 U (White U Red F)



The above were double (or triple) posts you both have made. You both need to learn how to use the EDIT button instead of making new posts right after you posted. It's a button you can find in the bottom-right corner of any posts you made. It says "EDIT" on it, and is followed by the 'QUOTE', 'QUOTE+', and the 'REPLY' buttons. On my posts, the edit button looks like this:






Sorry that the post is so big.


----------



## shelley (Aug 11, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



Exactly what is wrong with what I linked you? There's plenty you can learn from those. You should be thankful considering mine was the first post that linked you to ANY tutorial at all.

Have you already gone through those documents and decided they're not working for you? If so, why?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 11, 2009)

shelley said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > shelley said:
> ...



I don't comprehend near as much by reading as I do by seeing and hearing.


----------



## edd5190 (Aug 11, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> I don't comprehend near as much by reading as I do by seeing and hearing.


You didn't comprehend anything from reading the tutorials she linked to because you didn't read them... However, what you said does explain why it took you so long to get how to use the search function. Maybe you just needed a video tutorial for that, and a video tutorial for using the edit button..


----------



## fanwuq (Aug 11, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



Rubixercise your brain! (Learn to read).


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 11, 2009)

shelley said:


> Rubik's Exer said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know of a tutroial you can link me to now?
> ...



btw im about to upload a 2x2 tutorial soon


There aren't any tutorials on youtube about this, witch is why I suggested making a video. And I CAN memorize a 2x2.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 12, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Rubik's Exer said:
> ...



Please hurry lol.


----------



## Faz (Aug 12, 2009)

One of the greatest threads of all time IMO.

I was up to the 4th page, then jcuber ruined the amazing discussion.


----------



## ChrisBird (Aug 12, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> One of the greatest threads of all time IMO.
> 
> I was up to the 4th page, then jcuber ruined the amazing discussion.



Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha, nice Faz.






This thread deserves a healthy dose of facepalm, AND to be stickied, and made into an example of what crap we don't need on the forums.

1) Double Posts
2) Triple Posts
3) Terrible lack of spelling and punctuation
4) Using the forums as a petty chat device rather then typing out decent responses (first good post in this thread was Shelley, and that was on page 4 or so) 98% of the posts in the first 4 pages between cubeordie and Exer is something to be expected from an IM session, which I am positive isn't what we look for in the forums.
5) Not using the search function
6) Not bothering to use google, youtube, or any other source of internet information.

The list goes on and on...


----------



## JTW2007 (Aug 12, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> I don't comprehend near as much by reading as I do by seeing and hearing.



You should still get used to text tutorials though. They're much more common, and many times they're far superior to videos. You can go way more in-depth with text, and they normally take less time to get the information out of.


----------



## shelley (Aug 12, 2009)

Rubik's Exer said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly what is wrong with what I linked you? There's plenty you can learn from those. You should be thankful considering mine was the first post that linked you to ANY tutorial at all.
> ...



I just spoonfed you a bunch of links, yet you won't even _try_ to look through them or work things out for yourself. With that attitude, I doubt you'll get very far with BLD cubing, video tutorial or no.



edd5190 said:


> You didn't comprehend anything from reading the tutorials she linked to because you didn't read them... However, what you said does explain why it took you so long to get how to use the search function. Maybe you just needed a video tutorial for that, and a video tutorial for using the edit button..



+1

I think these video tutorials should take priority over any 2x2 BLD tutorials.


----------



## CuBeOrDiE (Aug 12, 2009)

just made my tutorial im gonna upload it know itll take 48 hours


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 12, 2009)

CuBeOrDiE said:


> just made my tutorial im gonna upload it know itll take 48 hours



k message me the link when it is done


----------



## mark3 (Aug 12, 2009)

A 2x2 BLD tutorial is pointless. There are already plenty of good tutorials for 3x3 both text and video. Do you still not understand a 2x2 is just corners. Better yet, most tutorials are divided into a corners, edges , and memo section. So it should be easy, but knowing how this thread is going...


----------

